
Ask HN: What's your favorite keyboard for programming? - ychw
Mine is HHKB (Happy Hacking Keyboard Profession 2), and loving it. What&#x27;s yours?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;elitekeyboards.com&#x2F;products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&amp;pid=pdkb400w
======
Todd
Cooler Master QuickFire Stealth

After trying Das Keyboard, I realized I wanted something smaller. I found the
CM, a ten-keyless design that had the correct inverted T configuration and am
hooked. By correct, I mean some 'keyboard designer' didn't get their hands on
the placement of insert, delete, etc.--you know, those keys that nobody uses
except programmers and touch typists that have been wiring their brains for
them for years.

They have a variety of Cherry MX switches to choose from. They also have some
nice extras behind a hardware Fn key like the ability to turn the Windows key
off and nicely placed volume keys. I like it very much compared to my Das
Keyboard.

~~~
natdempk
This is what I use at home/work as well. A solid keyboard with a lot of switch
options, a nice form factor, and good key layout. Definitely recommended.

------
lowboy
The ErgoDox, hands-down. Split-hand, thumb clusters, mechanical switches, runs
on an Arduino-like board (Teensy) so the firmware[0] is very customizable. I
have common progamming symbols under the homerow triggered with a layer key
near my thumbs.

I wrote an article about it: [http://jjt.io/2013/11/25/why-any-developer-
should-check-out-...](http://jjt.io/2013/11/25/why-any-developer-should-check-
out-the-ergodox-keyboard/)

[0]: [https://github.com/benblazak/ergodox-
firmware](https://github.com/benblazak/ergodox-firmware)

~~~
dolzenko
Sorry, but how do you get one? Is the simplest way to order "kit" and build
yourself?

------
myrdev
[http://www.typematrix.com/dvorak/](http://www.typematrix.com/dvorak/)

Dvorak, and a compressed format with vertical key spacing - tbh if I were
learning a keyboard format from scratch I would probably use colemak instead
(fits my key distribution slightly better, but both blow qwerty away).

As to the keyboard, I really like the movement of enter/backspace, and arrow
keys/home/end etc.

------
taspeotis
Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate

Cherry Blue switches at home, Cherry Brown switches at work.

~~~
ACow_Adonis
You have good taste :P (by which I mean, that's literally the same set up as
me)

~~~
imdsm
That makes three of us.

~~~
mlwarren
Nearly four. I have the Cherry Blue switch version in my home office and love
it. I've been strongly considering getting the same with Cherry Browns for my
work office.

------
brudgers
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000. It works really well in my lap and that
significantly reduces fatigue.

------
Pyrodogg
Leopold Tenkeyless Tactile Touch

[http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyles...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtab)

Cherry MX Brown switches

I bought this first for home and within 2 weeks got a second one for work. I
like the responsive (but not crazy loud) Cherry browns.

Moving my (less used) 10-key to a separate keypad on the other side of my
(much used) mouse has been the single biggest improvement. It allows my
keyboard to be much more centered to my body without pushing the mouse far
right.

------
ychw
Link:
[http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhk...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400w)

------
andrewjshults
Kinesis Freestyle 2 [http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-for-
mac/](http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-for-mac/) with the VIP tent
accessory and a trackball between the spilt (raised up so it's at the same
level as the edges of the keyboard. Being able to keep my hands straight and
minimizing movement to move my cursor is great (I keep a apple wireless
keyboard around for if other people need to use my computer)

------
mb_72
IBM Model M from May 1987 that I've had since the early 90s. I guess this
makes me a) old and b) in possession of a keyboard manufactured before many
posting on HN were born!

~~~
Al-Khwarizmi
Another Model M owner here. I have one from 86 at work and one from 92 at home
IIRC. It was very difficult to find them with Spanish layout, but I can type
on them like 50% faster than on any other keyboard I have tried due to the
great feedback, they don't make my hands tired and they feel just great.

------
zachlatta
I have the Kinesis Advantage and it's done wonders for my hands. I use to show
early symptoms of RSI and since switching to the Advantage, they've all but
disappeared.

~~~
devonbarrett
What was the learning curve like?

~~~
pjungwir
I switched from a Microsoft Ergonomic to a Kinesis a month or two ago, because
I wanted my mouse closer to avoid shoulder fatigue. I was pretty fast right
from the beginning, but it took me a couple days to relearn space, enter,
backspace, equals, and tilda. By day three I was getting comfortable. I still
make mistakes, especially around hyphen vs equals, but they are getting less
and less.

Now I'm trying to teach my brain to switch between Kinesis and the old way.
The first few times I worked on a laptop I was furiously pounding on the
spacebar trying to make the cursor back up, but even that has gotten easier
lately.

So I'd say the learning curve is really pretty easy! Maybe harder if you don't
touch type. A year ago I also tried the Truly Ergonomic, and that was a much
harder adjustment.

------
ychw
I heard the "Code Keyboard" is pretty good. Anybody tried?

[http://codekeyboards.com/](http://codekeyboards.com/)

It doesn't have Mac mode, though.

~~~
caw
What do you mean by Mac mode? The site says "Are you on a Mac, and need to
swap Alt with Command?" and has a dip switch to make the change.

~~~
ychw
That's what I meant. Great news! Tempted to try. Do you know how green switch
feels? Never had them.

------
zackboe
I use a Nighthawk X8 (MX Browns) for everything.

[http://reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](http://reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards)
is fairly large and is dedicated to keyboards of all kinds.

[http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-
ba...](http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-
mechanical-keyboard.html)

------
juliangoldsmith
I'm thinking about replacing my wireless keyboard at work with either a HHKB
or a Code Keyboard. Which would you guys recommend?

------
esw
I just picked up a WASD
([http://www.wasdkeyboards.com](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com)) with Cherry
blues, and I love it. I'd previously used a flat Apple keyboard for years and
I was concerned that it would be a difficult transition - but it only took a
few minutes to get acclimated.

~~~
ychw
btw, if you are ordering from WASD and have a mac, you can also order a set of
customized mac keycaps that match exactly the apple keyboard. Just download
the keycap layout file from my blog, and order them from WASD:

[http://www.clingmarks.com/custom-mac-mechanical-keyboard-
let...](http://www.clingmarks.com/custom-mac-mechanical-keyboard-lets-have-
some-fun/893)

~~~
wattson12
wasd have a mac keyboard layout in their v2 designer now

------
icodestuff
Apple Extended Keyboard, the "Enterprise" model, not the II. Sadly quite
difficult to find them these days, as the II was more popular. Worse, I can't
bring my AEK to work because the right arrow key stops working for a few
months if I move it much.

------
valleyman
I just use my laptop keyboard. That way I don't have to readjust when
travelling.

------
gotts
I have severe RSI pain when I type too much on Macbook's keyboard.

Switching between Macbook and Kinesis Advantage pro(as external keyboard) and
couldn't be happier.

Yes, this one is kind of expensive but mine is 6yrs old already and still
going strong.

------
sytelus
Logitech G19 Programmable Gaming Keyboard with Color Display. It's not that
ergonomic but has tons of extra keys that you can program with macro plus
color display plus SDK.

------
bob_george33
I have an old Mitsubishi Diamond Touch. To me it feels perfect for typing for
long periods, and has media controls which are always needed.

------
mrlyc
Logitech K120. It replaced a Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 which looked nice
but had small function keys that were awkward to use.

------
marveller
Logitech K750, wireless solar keyboard.

------
thecrumb
Have: Microsoft Ergo 4000. Want: Ergo keyboard+mechanical keys+backlit.

------
devwebee
Dell SK-8115 is a classic.

------
duochrome
Logitech K350 is fine.

------
danhoc01
Noppoo Choc Mini, Cherry MX Brown

~~~
ychw
wow, this one looks so cool! Do you know if they have a mac version?

~~~
dsschnau
It is a USB keyboard - it will work on Macs just as well.

